# Anniversary



## Yeswecan

Today marks 21 years of marriage. :smthumbup:


----------



## GTdad

Congrats brother! Show your lovely bride a good time tonight.


----------



## Yeswecan

GTdad said:


> Congrats brother! Show your lovely bride a good time tonight.


I show my bride a good time as many nights as I can.  It was kind of funny this morning. Yesterday I purchased a dozen red roses set up in vase. My plan was to hide it until this morning which I did. I placed the flowers on the counter and went outside to start my car. I drive our soon to be graduate to high school everyday. As I'm standing there my W comes flying out of the house into the garage with a huge grin on her face. My first thought was this was highly unusual for her to be in the garage running out. What is wrong? Usually she is at the front door seeing our daughter off to school as I wait by the warming car. Her running in the garage towards me put the wind in my sails as I still make her feel very loved. She loves me back just as much. Even after 21 years. Amazing. 

This weekend I'm taking my W to a historic town full of shops and small bistro type restaurants she enjoys. Will certainly be a good time!


----------



## Max.HeadRoom

My 1st wife, for our paper Anniversary gave me $300 that she stole from my wallet all year long. She said the funny thing was you never seem to miss it. 

Do not endorse this.

Anniversary Gifts by Year | Traditional Anniversary Gifts | Hallmark


----------



## tech-novelist

We had our 18th anniversary on Valentine's Day.


----------

